# Vinotemp non stop humming ?



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Just want to verify that all Vinotemp 28's make a humming
sound 24 hours a day. I have it located in my loft and still can
hear the humming downstairs when the tv is turned off. Is this something 
everyone just lives with (gets used to) or is mine louder then normal? If anyone
has any hints to lower the humming sound please let me know.

thanks everyone! :cb


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Wow...I hate to burst your bubble, but mine makes absolutely no noise. I open it all the time to see if it's doing anything, and the fan is indeed always blowing. I can't hear it at all with the door closed. Just sits there in the lower room.

I have no idea how you'd quiet it :/


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine is pretty quiet as well. I did notice though when I have it pushed all the way against the wall it was a little louder. I gave it about an 1" room in the back and that did the trick. 

Richard


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Well my 2 :2worth is this: warm air rises and it might be trying to compensate for that by running. The lowest place in the house will usually be coolest. My vino runs periodically to even out the temp...but it is in the coolest part of the house. but the most noise comes from the fans I have in it otherwise it is pretty much quiet. hope this helps.

Regards,
STS:ss
*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I moved mine about 4" away from the wall. Also, a piece of carpet or rubber underneath will help isolate sound and vibration.:2


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Mine seems loud. I thought it would be OFF when it was not cooling. But is hums all the time.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

If mine hums I don't notice it. Of course it is away from the wall and on carpet so that may prevent me from hearing the hum.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't like having the fan run all the time either so I just put it on an outlet timer than turns it on for 30 minutes every two hours. Keeps the temperature right where I want it without running the fan all day long.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't noticed an abnormal amount of noise from mine. When it kicks on there is a small amount of noise, but not much.:2


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

You can just take that back cover off and look at the fans directly. You should be able to locate where that humming is coming from. The fans are the only moving parts in the system.
The fans screw right into the heatsink. You may just have gotten a unit with an unstable mount.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought two, one for cigars and one for wine. The one for wine, when I got it home and started it up, made a horrific "ticking" sound. I opened up the back and found that a drip of silicone had hardened to form so that it was hitting the fan blades (the cooling fan, on the back, where the microprocessor board is), and ticking. Pinched it off and is now quiet as heck.

I'd open it up and check it out in the back, near the fan area. May need to tighten down where the fan sits on the heat sink. It's a high volume product, kind of cheesy, but does the job. But I'd bet if you tighten her down, or, worst case, change out the fan, it looks pretty standard, you should be good to go.


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

hello again

I took off the back and tightened all of the screws to see if that made a difference, and unfortunately the humming continued (it is also on carpet and away from the wall).

Anyway, I decided to purchase a 2nd unit so I could check if the orig. was a bad one.

I plugged in the new unit & once it was done running and locked in
the temp I noticed there was barely any sound...so I figured the problem
was solved.....however I decided to investigate further and this is where I need the help.

I took off the back on both units to see if there was any difference.

On the original when you plug it in, the green and red lights are both on
and begins to cycle to lock in the temp. Once the temp is locked
the green light goes off however the fans continue to always run.

On the new one when you plug it in, the green and red lights are both on
and begins to cycle to lock in the temp. Once the temp is locked
the green light goes off *but this time the fans also stop (hence less*
*humming).*

So should the fans always be running like unit 1 or should
they shut off when the temp is locked like unit 2?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine runs all the time as well. It gets louder when the cooling unit is running but when the cooler is not running it still makes a little noise. I dont ever notice it unless I have my face smashed against the glass checkin out how my babies are doing. (Which is quite often)

I like that the fan runs all the time. It helps keep the humidity stable and also helps the humidity recover faster after the door has been open.

As for your question about the two different units (1 always runs and 2 shuts off) I have no idea what the difference would be. Maybe there is some sort of setting?

I hope that helps a little:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

atariman said:


> So should the fans always be running like unit 1 or should
> they shut off when the temp is locked like unit 2?


I've never looked at a vino schematic, so I'm not sure what Vinotemp is shooting for. If I had the schematic, I could tell you if your unit's fan should be on or off when it reaches it's setpoint. I can tell you that the fan in the vino I had here ran constantly. That would be my choice.
Some refrigeration systems rely on the fan running constantly so that an even temperature can be acheived throughout the unit.
That's the way it should be.
Somewhere along the way, someone thought to shut off fans to save energy because it made more sense to save electric than to have a machine work properly.
I've heard lots of guys say their fan runs constantly and some who say it shuts off. 
When I brought the vino home that I had, I purposely ran it and checked to see if the fan shut off because I was going to rewire it to run constantly. 
My suggestion would be to read the manual and see what the lights mean, and see if it says the fan should be on or off. :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

From what I know, the fan should stop running when it reaches temperature. The fan is only supposed to be on when it's tryng to reach the right temperature, which is why they barely do anything in the winter and run nonstop in the summer.

I'd return the second one. The second one works right for sure, but the constantly running fan might be better for humidor purposes.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just thinking a minute.
If your evaporator is iced over, which will happen if the vino is in a hot area, the unit will run constantly.
The ice could also be touching the fan causing the excessive noise.
Unplug the unit and open the door overnight. Make sure the back wall doesn't have anything against it because the melting ice will get it wet.
Make sure your drain hole is PLUGGED when you are done with this process.
Not having the drain hole plugged is what causes the problem in the first place. 
Let us know if that does the trick. :tu


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

atariman said:


> I plugged in the new unit & once it was done running and locked in
> the temp I noticed there was barely any sound...so I figured the problem
> was solved.....however I decided to investigate further and this is where I need the help.
> 
> ...


I have read the manual inside and out & unfortunately its gives no info on the fans or lights.

I apologize for not being clear earlier, since there are multiple fans in the unit.

The fan inside the front door on the back wall is always on in both units.

In the orig unit when the green light goes off(desired temp has been obtained) the Cold Sink Fan
& the Heat Sink Fan (these are the fans in the back that you can see
when you take the back cover off) continue to stay on. However, in unit 2 when the green
light goes off the Cold Sink Fan & the Heat Sink Fan turn off.

Anyone know if these Sink fans should stay on or turn off?
I am hoping they are supposed to turn off which would 
mean I would keep the quieter unit 2.

I promise I am done talking about the tech specs of the Vino.....
I am ready to load this bad boy up already. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Just load that sumbitch up already Everything will be fine.


Have fun with it buddy:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

atariman said:


> I have read the manual inside and out & unfortunately its gives no info on the fans or lights.
> 
> I apologize for not being clear earlier, since there are multiple fans in the unit.
> 
> ...


They should either both go off, or at least the condenser fan should go off (the one on the back of the fridge).
If the one on the back never goes off, there's a problem.
As I mentioned, the evaporator could be iced, and the unit never achieves the setpoint.
If you can't see the ice on the sink on the inside back behing the fan, unplug the unit.
If you want to verify it was ice, watch for condensate to run from it as it thaws.


----------

